# PSU  Seasonic s12ii 620w work on 600 va ups ?



## aravindusa (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, 


 Please help me in selecting psu wanted to buy seasonic s12ii 620w 
 Need to know will it run good with my UPS 

*Luminous Vista 600 VA* is my UPS and i don't know weather it have Simulated sine wave or pure sine wave or something required to support the seasonic s12ii 620w psu. 

 I don't need much backup time 1-2 mins is okie for me to shutdown the pc. 

will it stay for 1 min with battery when in power cut.


waiting for reply. please me regarding this.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 10, 2012)

What is your config? Assuming you are using all 620W of your PSU( i dont think so) and you are getting 80% efficieny, it wont work.. please post the details of your entire rig config....


----------

